# Mango burl



## DKMD (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's another piece of that ugly Florida wood! Mango burl this time with bloodwood accents. Couple of coats of antique oil on the mango and just a good buffing on the bloodwood.

About 8.5" across. I'm headed to Texas for the SWAT meeting this weekend, so the horns seemed appropriate... If displayed in Oklahoma, people seem to prefer to hang the horns upside down!;-)

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

Edit: I tried to add a shot with a more traditional finial... I like the horns better, but what do I know? I'll have to wait until I get back to add that other photo... Can't figure it out with forum runner


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty and well proportioned.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2012)

Ugly as usual! Love the form and everything about it. It's 'Okie' Doki.


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 22, 2012)

Yer gettin' pretty good at this whole "turnin'" thing, ya know...

p


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 22, 2012)

David - Don't know what to say except WOW !
That is stunning - it will be very hard to to top that. 
That needs to live in a gallery 
Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful wood, shape and craftmanship-Did I miss anything?????


----------



## drycreek (Aug 22, 2012)

As always WOW!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 22, 2012)

very very cool peice dave amazing work --duckman


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 22, 2012)

I love it!! You did a superb job !


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice work David. Rick


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 22, 2012)

You know I am usually captivated by your finials, but this time the wood has won out. So much to look at in that burl, and it has a nice horny finial too!......uh oh did I say that?:sorry2: Great work as usual David!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> You know I am usually captivated by your finials, but this time the wood has won out. So much to look at in that burl, and it has a nice horny finial too!......uh oh did I say that?:sorry2: Great work as usual David!



Watch it greg!!!!:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 22, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > You know I am usually captivated by your finials, but this time the wood has won out. So much to look at in that burl, and it has a nice horny finial too!......uh oh did I say that?:sorry2: Great work as usual David!
> ...


Yes sir, I'll behave....back under my rock.:sad:


----------

